# Help! found pigeon



## Shagi388 (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok so I am an animal lover and seen this pretty pigeon, ok walked toward it figuring it's going to fly away and it walked to me very friendly . I have no idea what to do with  afraid if i bring it to the shelter they will either put it down or let it free and it will get killed. So theres no band and I have no idea what to do with it, any help? Thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

If you take it to a shelter, they'll just turn it loose as soon as your gone, if they even take it in the first place. 
HOW friendly is this bird? Can it fly? Does it feel thin? The keel bone/breast bone should have some meat/flesh and not stick out or protude. Where is the bird now? And if you can, tell us where you are. Maybe some of our members are close to you.


----------



## Shagi388 (Jun 10, 2008)

friendly enough that I walked up to it and it just stood there and let me pick it up, it doesn't look thin at least I don't think so. I took it in it won't fly I tried even left it in the front yard alone to see if it would, and still didn't. I'm in south east Ma. Thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm afraid I have to get off line for the night. Other members will be along with some help I hope. Since it won't fly, for now at least, if you can keep it somewhere safe for the night, that would be great. A pet carrier or bird cage if you have one. If you've got some wild bird seed that would be ok and a small dish of water. Hard to tell if this is someone's lost pet or a feral that may be sick. (don't worry.......nothing that you can catch)........if you can post a picture of it's droppings or tell us how they look. Runny, green, solid, etc...........just check back here and if no one replies tonight, they wil tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Shagi388 (Jun 10, 2008)

going to hold on to it for awhile and then see if i can let it go...droppings green and runny... lol why how should they look? i have it in a big dog crate for now but is there anything i need to know besides getting some bird seed?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Green and runny = not good. Luckily, from the pictures it seems very alert and otherwise normal. This doesn't look like your average feral, in fact it looks a lot like a roller to me. That's just my opinion. A very pretty pigeon in deed. I'd be glad to take the little guy in once he's back to health (which I'm sure plenty of members will rush to the thread with help on getting those dropping looking better), but I live far from you.
You're lucky to have stumbled upon this pigeon. He'd probably make a great pet if you'd like to try and keep him


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Dove mix would be the best to buy and you probably can find that at a Petco. Also, oyster shell and grit. Do you have something to feed it tonight? From the sounds of the poop, it is starving.
How about you post a picture of the poop?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The thing to keep in mind is that if you have found a Roller, it has no homing instinct and it's most assuredly lost from someone's coop. To release it would not be a good idea. The bird was lucky to have you found him/her.


----------



## Shagi388 (Jun 10, 2008)

Going to run to the store in the morning. Do you think the droppings are from a health problem or just not enough of the right food? What should I do?


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello,
Where in massachusetts, Boston, and I can come get this bird from you tomorrow. Can you meet me somewhere? Where do you live exactly? 
Call my cell and leave a message if i do not answer with your number. I can help you out with this, but dont take it anywhere else, like MSPCA or animal control, they will euthanise most likely.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Shagi...I contacted Moxie and asked her to help you with this bird. Should the bird be sick, she likely has the medications necessary to treat the bird. The bird is lucky to have been found by you and you are lucky Moxie is in the same state. You are all lucky that Massachusetts is small.


----------



## Shagi388 (Jun 10, 2008)

lol thanks everyone i would love to keep it but don't know the first thing about pigeons would it be ok? it doesn't seem dazed or anything can i get anything from the pet store that would help? I'm in Dartmouth. Thats why i din't want to take it there cuz other than it not flying it looks fine kinda fat for pigeons in this area lol


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

I can come pick it up tomorrow and treat it for you, if you decide you want it after that, you can have him back. I can come to Dartmouth, wherever that is! LOL!


----------



## Shagi388 (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok i will def get back to you. Thanks much


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

It's a great looking bird and friendly. I think someone lost it.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

KIPPY said:


> It's a great looking bird and friendly. I think someone lost it.


I think so too. Sounds like it's starving.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

hello, how is the pigeon doing today?


----------



## Shagi388 (Jun 10, 2008)

Doing much better. Got a cage from a friend for the time being and went to the pet store and got some stuff. It must have been starving cuz I didn't even get my hand out of the way before it started eating. Feeding it pigeon and dove food, got some gravel and vitamin drops for the water. Anything else I need? I have to take my turtle to the vet next week and I called today she said it was fine to bring the bird for her to take a look at too. Thanks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pick up some oyster shell. A mirror would be good too. You can get one of those from the beauty section of the grocery store. The kind of mirror one would use to check the back of their hair. I hang them from the inside of the cage so the pigeon can easily look at itself when standing up. Pigeons also prefer flat perches and they need to be large enough to be comfortable for their feet. Often people that acquire birds get perches that are too big or too small and the birds are uncomfortable. Pigeons are very social birds and don't do well alone.
A word of advise... pet store clerks aren't necessarily knowledgeable about the products or animals they sell and one would think they are because they work in a PET SHOP but I wouldn't rely on their advise.
So, are you thinking you want to keep the pigeon?


----------



## Shagi388 (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes i'm def going to keep it. I feel in love with it today.  I was letting it walk around the living room and i sat on the couch the bird came over and jumped up on my leg, was doing a little dance lol. It was def someone's pet at one time so friendly.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Shagi388 said:


> Yes i'm def going to keep it. I feel in love with it today.  I was letting it walk around the living room and i sat on the couch the bird came over and jumped up on my leg, was doing a little dance lol. It was def someone's pet at one time so friendly.


That's great news. Guess we've got ourselves a new member? Thought of a name for this little cutie yet?


----------



## Shagi388 (Jun 10, 2008)

Not yet. Waiting to see a little more personality.  Actually i would like to know what would be a good size cage? the one i have now is temp to small. and would it have to be tall or wide?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Shagi388 said:


> Not yet. Waiting to see a little more personality.  Actually i would like to know what would be a good size cage? the one i have now is temp to small. and would it have to be tall or wide?


Wider is better than tall. They don't climb around in a cage like parrots and such. He needs to have enough room to flap and stretch his wings if he wants to. If you are handy at building stuff, you could build a nice cage and make it the size you want it.


----------



## Shagi388 (Jun 10, 2008)

good to know thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Shag, be careful about taking it to the vet, usually only an avian vet will know how to treat, regular vets dont know much, if anything, about birds...


----------

